# Grafiktablett ?



## Yasin (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ,

ich will mir einen Grafiktablett  für die arbeitenmit Photoshop und Cinema 4d holen....

welches Pad würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

danke


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2007)

Nun, es gibt nur eine Firma, WACOM !

Klar bauen auch andere Firmen Grafiktabletts, aber wenn man einmal auf einem Wacom gearbeitet hat, weiss man, dass es nix Anderes gibt  Und zu Größe kann ich nur sagen, das entscheidet Dein Geldbeutel.

mfg chmee


----------



## cycovery (4. Dezember 2007)

A5 oder A4. Kleiner würd ich nicht - und grösser bringts meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich - ich beschränk schon den mappingbereich eines A4 manchmal, weils mir zu gross ist. Meine Empfehlung ist ein Intuos3 A5 - unbedingt im selben Seitenverhältnis wie dein Bildschirm.


----------

